# Inkjet Printed decals?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I just read the "Sign Language" article in GR December 2006 issue. I have access to inkjet printer at work and want more info on printing my own decals. I am still a little confused /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif , apparently I am the type to need more instruction?
Anyways, anybody here that can assist with more instructions on accomplishing this task please? Anymore articles etc? What works, what don't....


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I really don't know much about water slide decals. I have always used vinyl transfers . But I would suggest you just buy a couple sheets of clear and a couple sheets of white background decal paper and experiment a little to see if you like it or not. Since your printer can't print the color "white", you have to use the white decal material to produce the white letters. However, now you will have to print a matching color of your rolling stock for the background. With the clear material, you can print lettering in any color (except white) with a "clear" background. With proper techniques, you will be able to make the "clear" background dissappear when you apply the decal.

If you have a more specific question, there are lots of folks here that know all the tricks for making and applying water slide decals.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried the ink jets, despite spraying them good, they still blurred some. I've had real good luck with laser printed ones. Design them on your computer at home, put them on a disc and take they to your local Kinko's/or print shop and have them printed of on the laser printer onto the laser type decal paper(ebay is where I got mine) Clear decals work good, the white ones still let the background color come through. Jerry


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

a previous post on the topic -

archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp

-Brian


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What are you trying to accomplish? Ink-jet decals have their strong points for certain applications, but are not the best method for others. (BTW, I wrote the article, so if you have any questions, ask away.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I buy my decal paper from www.decalpaper.com.  I use a H-P 2410 printer.  After printing on the decal paper, I let it dry for at least an hour, then spray it 3 coats with Krylon satin clear spray, allowing at least an hour between coats. Let it dry overnight. I then use Badger decal set when I apply the decals.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

I do the same as Bill does with my decals. Used both clear and white to do these Western Pacific reefers: 









There will be a post in the rolling stock fourm shortly about these.  

Worked great, just be sure to allow the clear coat to set up overnight and that you apply to a satin or gloss finish (painting some clear gloss on my cars made the decals easier to work in) then I use my airbrush to blend everything in afterwards (flat paint in this case) gives a nice protective coat. You have to be careful not to puncture the clear hardshell on the decal, as the can and will bleed out a little. I did three cars with ink jet decals and applied/finished them off with the badger finishing set. After blending, they look like they were silk screened on from the factory. I've had success for years (5 to be exact) in finishing decals this way. 

Next step is to weather them...looks too clean!


----------

